# Labs with BLUE eyes



## gdluck (May 27, 2005)

Looking for a pup I ran across an add for a fox red with BLUE eyes. Any ideas how that can happen?

A google search AFTER the fact answere all the questions.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

If it was a puppy, it's very common for them to have blue eyes til 3 mos. or longer if the eventual eye color will be light yellow. All puppies' eyes are blue when they first open but brown-eyed dogs turn to brown within a week or two. Chesapeakes have amber to yellow eyes, so they stay blue or blue green longer. The faster they turn, the darker the eventual eye color will be. The dog in my avatar, Panda, had blue eyes til she was almost 6 mos. As you can see, they are very light yellow. Below is a photo of one of her pups at 8 wks. with her baby blues.


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Oh that one will never do anything wrong. Just look at that angelic face.

dawn


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Dawn you getting ready to meet my two new young chessies. Jay is son of Larry and Sam is son of MIke Coutu's FC Chester. They are both very different but you can't take your eyes off them for a second.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a female lab from Code Blue lines that has/had a blue eye. It was blue green at 7 wks and instead of getting darker and turning brown like her right eye did, it just kept getting lighter until it turned an icy blue with yellow tints to the outer ring. Had her CERF'd and found out that it was a fluke and did not hurt her vision nor was it a cause for not breeding in the future. There is a name for the condition (same thing that collies, shelties, and australian shepherds, and huskies have that can cause bi-colored or merle eyed dogs) but off the top of my head I can't think of it. As she has gotten older, it is more an icy yellow with blue hints. 

Now, just because it does not preclude my breeding of this dog (possibly in the future), it should *NOT* be perpetuated as a selling point or as some _rare_ or _special_ type of lab! No one trait (especially something as stupid as color of coat or eyes) should be the main focus of breeding! If that is the main selling point for a litter, don't walk away- run!


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

I've never seen blue after 3-4 wks here. No idea!


----------

